
What poisons are in your body? - TimonKnigge
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/02/23/opinion/columnists/poisons-in-our-bodies.html
======
ggm
I was amazed once I started looking how many tinned foods now come in a
plastic lined steel can. I guess metal taint taste in oily or acidy food? But
then I'm glibly assuming the plating metal they used before when men were men
and can openers were lethal wasn't bad. (it was that zinc or tin or whatever,
which looks like giant flat crystals, I have NFI what plating technique does
that)

